# My 6yo "Where does the tooth fairy get the money to pay for the teeth?"



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

My 6yo dd has her first loose tooth. She's very excited about it and is asking lots of questions. We bought her a ceramic box with a fairy on it that she can put her tooth in awhile ago. Anyway, today she asked me this. I was stumped. I told her I'd look it up online.

If you guys do tooth fairies in your house what do you tell them. Is there more than one tooth fairy? What's the going rate? Not that the dollar amount is important or anything. I think that I may get her a $2 bill or a couple $1 coins. Those would be more special to her.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Who knows? They are magical beings... if we knew all the answers, they wouldn't be so magical.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

There are more than one. And they sell the teeth they collect? Maybe to dentists?

Dd lost her first tooth a couple weeks ago. She got a silver dollar and a personal note from the fairy. But the biggest hit was "pixie" dust left on the window sill. There were little footprints in it. (fingertips) She saved the pixie dust.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

My kids decided that they got it from the leprechaun at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karemore* 
Dd lost her first tooth a couple weeks ago. She got a silver dollar and a personal note from the fairy. But the biggest hit was "pixie" dust left on the window sill. There were little footprints in it. (fingertips) She saved the pixie dust.

Ooh, I like this! We've already got a vial of pixie dust too. It doesn't take very much. We've got plenty of small footed dolls to make foot prints. Some of them are even fairy dolls. Thanks.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

I am not in favour of making children believe that it is ok for strangers to creep into our home at night, so I told my DD that the tooth fairy was a fun thing that people did to celebrate. She likes to put the tooth under her pillow and find out what she got in the morning. I also leave the tooth so she can keep it. She knows there is no real tooth fairy though.


----------



## zeldamomma (Jan 5, 2006)

I tend to answer these kinds of questions with "Huh. That's a good question! What do you think?" and then we talk about the possibilities.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes there are lots of tooth fairies.








Ours does the international route. She brings my kids foreign coins from her various stops around the world. Sometimes she gets blown off course and is a day or two late - but then she brings them a note to explain why.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

She grinds them up to make fairy dust to sell to the other fairies, obvs..


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soso-lynn* 
I am not in favour of making children believe that it is ok for strangers to creep into our home at night,

I think it's all in how you frame it...we've never had nightmares over the tooth fairy..


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karenwith4* 
She brings my kids foreign coins from her various stops around the world. Sometimes she gets blown off course and is a day or two late - but then she brings them a note to explain why.

I LOVE THIS!!!! Thanks for the great idea! Both the international coins AND the excuse about her getting blown off course for a day or two. Fabulous! (Made me want to read your blog!) We will be living in a new country next year when DD is six so that will be perfect if she starts losing teeth then!

OP - I plan to do something similar to what I had when I was little. There were lots of tooth fairies out there but I had one special one. She had a name and she wrote me letters in really shaky writing because she used a regular pen and it was too big and heavy for her. I wrote back every time I lost a tooth.

I'm not sure where the money comes from. I like the idea that they are magical so we don't know. And brainstorming WITH DC about how we think she gets it. (Makes it?)


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karenwith4* 
Yes there are lots of tooth fairies.








Ours does the international route. She brings my kids foreign coins from her various stops around the world. Sometimes she gets blown off course and is a day or two late - but then she brings them a note to explain why.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cascadian* 
She grinds them up to make fairy dust to sell to the other fairies, obvs..









LOVE these!


----------

